
We Should Be Able to Take Facebook to Court - pxeboot
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/06/opinion/facebook-privacy-violation.html
======
Puer
I wish the NYT gave Equifax half the scrutiny they give FB.

------
Eridrus
Does anyone have any good examples of concrete privacy harms that people have
suffered?

Generally, the larger an effect is, the easier it is to measure. If we don't
have any ideas on how to measure it, that makes me think the effect isn't as
real as proponents want to claim.

